# 2 male gerbils free to a good home



## louise_p (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi All

I have 2 male gerbils that need rehoming due to moving and not allowed them. 

1 is brown and white and the other is sandy colour and white. 

They come with gerbilarium

Really friendly and easy to handle. 

I live in Somerset. No time wasters please

Need to go quickly

Thanks

Lou


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

how old are they?


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Shame you live so far away.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

wish i lived closer, i love gerbils! hope you find a good home soon


----------



## louise_p (Aug 27, 2009)

sullivan said:


> how old are they?


They are bout 9 months old. I got them in May last year with the Pets at Home adoption they do


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

heey im in north somerset!! I could take them from you? are u giving them away or selling them? xx


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Aww just noticed u said 'free to a good home' lol I have already 1 gerbil and have had 2 other sets before them  x


----------



## louise_p (Aug 27, 2009)

I have decided to keep them.

Thanks for interest

Louise


----------



## jennifer qu (Apr 3, 2010)

louise_p said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have 2 male gerbils that need rehoming due to moving and not allowed them.
> 
> ...


----------



## louise_p (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there. 

Just a update that i had to rehome them in the end due to landlord not allowing them. They have gone to a very good home.


----------

